
Out-of-band data Java socket implementation - geocities
https://www.geocitiesarchive.org/mxd/George_Ruban/JavaOOB.html
======
geocities
Does anyone still use newsgroups any more?

~~~
wahern
I've been reading comp.lang.c, comp.unix.programmer, comp.unix.shell, and
several others for many years. They've all been quite active, though the past
year there seems to be some turnover, with some older members seemingly
disappearing and a few newer ones coming aboard. Newbies tend to lower the
signal-noise ratio, but it'll pick back up some.

Those groups have been on a long-term decline, but it's been _very_ slow, and
there's still the occasional thread with substantive content as good or better
than you'll find anywhere else.

I'm still subscribed to sci.crypt but that group sadly succumbed to crackpots
and spam several years ago. There may still be some experts lurking but it's
hard to see through the noise.

I absolutely hate web-based forums, so you can pry Usenet (and tin) from my
cold, dead hands. HN would be _awesome_ with NNTP access.

~~~
geocities
I have to agree, installing the news reader and configuring the servers was
almost a "barrier to entry" :D

